# Anyone Interested in Sharing your Dog during work hours?



## Jessica Lawlor (Nov 11, 2015)

We live in the south side of Birmingham and have a beautiful 2 year old Golden Retriever girl. We work in a small office in a building that use to be a pub, so has a large enclosed garden (use to be beer garden), with high fences. We have brought Grace (our Golden Retriever) into the office since she has been a puppy as there is lots of free space outside for her to run and play, and even the office is dog friendly!

Our problem is that now our girl gets a little bored with her routine, and although she is happy to be with us, she doesnt want to play by herself all day. She LOVES other dogs, especially ones like her (labs, retrievers, irish setters, doodles etc). I know there must be many people out there that work during the day and leave their dog alone. Maybe we could come to a mutually benificial arrangement, for at least the occasional day per week?

We are in the Kingsheath/Solihull area of Birmingham. Let me know if you would be interested in sharing some of the daytimes with us. we can maybe let the dogs meet up, and you can see the property etc.
Anyone interested?

Thanks
Jessica & Grace


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely looking dog, much the same age as mine, and if I lived closer............


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

What a great idea, if only I lived closer


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Does she sleep during the day? I wouldn't say she was bored if she just slept.


----------



## Jessica Lawlor (Nov 11, 2015)

Wiz201 said:


> Does she sleep during the day? I wouldn't say she was bored if she just slept.


She does sleep off and on, but also walks around nudging peoples elbows, or coming up with here tug of war rope at various times through the day.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jessica Lawlor said:


> She does sleep off and on, but also walks around nudging peoples elbows, or coming up with here tug of war rope at various times through the day.


um that's asking for attention and getting it when she likes it lol


----------

